# Where to buy microskiff mold



## tailwaterking (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm interested in getting a small boat mold. Is there a website where boat molds are sold? I'm particularly interested in the 'fin and feather' and like skiffs. How crazy of an idea is it to go into buisness making microskiffs? Thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

When you buy a used mold you are buying a well used tire. Molds from boats that are popular and sell are used until the mold is wore out and them it is sold.

There is a company thet is well known to this community with two models that have not been the best sellers and the molds are (were) for sale. The owner of the Co. is an upstanding guy so I am sure the molds are not wore out.

As far as going into business - you are only limited by your ability to market your product and the depth of your pocket to have inventory on hand.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

This topic comes up from time to time, problem is you don't just buy a mold, you have to buy the rights to reproduce the product, which is usually expensive. There was a site boatmoldtrader.com, but everytime I try to pull it up it seems that they are no longer around. When they were still up it was amazing to most how much an old mold costs, something like 10-15k for a decent skiff and that was usually just the hull mold, but no guarantees on how true the mold still was. 
If I was going to do it I would design and build my own plug and make my own mold. It will cost you more time, but save you money in the long run on the mold itself and on the rights and legal issues.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I will tell you what I have learned about the boat building industry. 

"The best way to make a small fortune manufacturing boats is to start out with a large one." (fortune that is.)

Jaques Mertens
Circa 1994

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I will tell you what I have learned about the boat building industry.
> 
> "The best way to make a small fortune manufacturing boats is to start out with a large one." (fortune that is.)
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> I will tell you what I have learned about the boat building industry.
> 
> "The best way to make a small fortune manufacturing boats is to start out with a large one." (fortune that is.)
> 
> ...


Aaaaahhh, the business plan for boat manufacturing rears it's ugly head again. 

The other classic is in regards to purchasing your first offshore boat. "If you suddenly feel the urge to purchase an offshore boat, first strip down and stand in the shower with the water as cold as it can get. Next, take $100 bills, lean out of the shower and flush one at a time down the toilet. Make sure these acts are done simultaneously. If you feel not remorse, you are ready to proceed with your purchase."


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

the visual is  [smiley=1-one-eye.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

First you have to be technically skilled in boat building, it is not something you can undertake as a business without extensive personal knowledge AND skill.

Second it is a very competitive business, with overhead and material costs real killers. 

Take a look at how many small boat companies that built really great small skiffs are now out of business. It is a huge investment and it can go south in a minute.

Now, if you want to have a hand in the business, consider buying a fixer upper boat. You would learn a lot, and maybe be able to turn a buck if your work is really nice. If you already are a skilled builder, it should be that much easier for you to clean something up, sell it and make a few $$.

There are lots of guys on this forum that are at a skill level where they could walk out the door of their present job and start building boats, but they don't. They share an opinion that it is a very difficult way to make a living, and to really make a great living is a lifetime investment that may not work out.


----------

